# Hey! I'm new to the forum, but I wanted to show some pics.



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

love the artwork, really pretty!


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## Cedarsgirl (Dec 5, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I like that you actually used your horse. Kudos!


----------



## duck_jb (Dec 13, 2006)

thats wicked (in a good way )
So creative, the lines give a great sence of movement, and power. good choice!


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow! Thats beautiful x_x! I love how smooth the paint lines are

Was she crabby to be drawn on? I painted my gelding once, and he sorta grumped, haha!

Did she bribe you for treats afterward?


----------



## hunter_princessll==ll (Dec 20, 2006)

wow thats awesome!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

sorry it took me a while to reply! She wasn't grumpy at all. I had a bag full of apple slices with me and a space heater, so we chilled in the barn for like 3 hours before I froze!

It's funny though, because since the marker is oil based, it WILL NOT come out! No matter what.....well except if I give her a vegetable oil bath! lol. It's too cold to give her a real bath, but I got most of it off by brushing her, but you can still see it on her legs! lol

By spring when she sheds she'll be clean again.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Thats so pretty! Awsome job


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow dude thats insane :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 



.........I had no idea that you could do that
 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

